
A Path Less Taken to the Peak of the Math World (2017) - monsieurpng
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-path-less-taken-to-the-peak-of-the-math-world-20170627
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14646280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14646280)

------
behnamoh
Click-bait title. It's a pity to see this journalistic approach to math and
sciences which dramatizes them.

